# Replacement Parts for Rossi .38 Special Model 88



## willistam (Sep 3, 2012)

I own an older Rossi .38 Special double action revolver. I believe it is a Model 88. The last time I took it shooting, the spring for the rear windage site came out and I was not able to locate it. The rear site is now loose without it. Does anyone know where I can find a replacement spring? I am also looking for a new grip for it as the one that is currently on it is for another gun model and does not fit it well. This gun is in excellent condition. Really hoping to be able to keep using it. Thank you.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the grips are available thru Numrich. 

the spring is sold out as are the compatible springs from ever other model of rossi, taurus and, smith and wesson

i would try a local gunsmith, he should have a few containers of springs and screws and whatever if he has been in business for a while.

as a last resort, write a letter to rossi customer service... see if there is one available, explain how much you love the gun and that you would gladly buy the spring


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

Try M&M Gunsmith 703-739-2150


----------

